
Internet trends 2016 - pls ignore. There's already one trending in 1st page - skrish
http://www.kpcb.com/internet-trends#2016
======
11thEarlOfMar
Sometimes, I like to take a step back and think about this.

If I have something to say, I can build a web page of some sort and
3,000,000,000 human beings can see what I put there.

Thanks to translation services, most of them will even be able to read it.

I mean, 3,000,000,000 people can read this comment.

Does that astonish anyone else?

------
skrish
This is annual report by KPCB that is very useful.

~~~
skrish
And the easier to read PDF format of report.

[http://dq756f9pzlyr3.cloudfront.net/file/2016_internet_trend...](http://dq756f9pzlyr3.cloudfront.net/file/2016_internet_trends_report_final.pdf)

